# Furnished accommodation required around Tomar/Ourem



## pastelnata (Mar 30, 2011)

We are seeking a place to rent for 3-6 months in either of these areas from around May or June time. It needs at least two bedrooms. We have looked at all the usual web sites, including Portuguese but have come unstuck. Does anyone have any contacts they could point our way?


----------

